# My packaging



## ParkSoap (Apr 7, 2013)

I finally settled on packaging for my soap. I only plan to sell online at this point, so I'm OK with wrapping the whole bar. If I ever sell at farmers markets, I'd probably just set out a naked bar for see-n-sniff purposes. I really like the way this has turned out.  

I wrapped with a sheet of dry waxed deli paper and tied with bakers twine (no tape or glue, the twine keeps it wrapped), then slid the paper labels under the twine. I want to avoid the use of any plastic or adhesives in my packaging, while still have a secure and pleasing package.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks very nice. Crisp, clean, and professional.


----------



## lsg (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Apr 7, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## hlee (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice. I like the simplicity and neatness.


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 7, 2013)

I think that your packaging looks great!


----------



## 100%Natural (Apr 7, 2013)

Love it!  Really clean looking!


----------



## Cindiq4u (Apr 7, 2013)

Really clean and pretty~ Cheers..


----------



## Lindy (Apr 7, 2013)

I really, really like that and you are so smart using the dry wax deli paper as it won't stick to your soaps....


----------



## Badger (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice looking!  Clean and professional


----------



## vkvenus (Apr 7, 2013)

Bauetiful, Simple, and Clean. I love it.


----------



## deg195 (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful clean and simple.  Love it


----------



## WallFlower (Apr 7, 2013)

Beautiful! I like the twine. I never thought of not using adhesive for packaging. Very creative while being environmentally friendly! I love it!!


----------



## deg195 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ha just read vkvenus's comment- I didn't copy on purpose- LOL...Thats funny- wrote my comment then looked...and yours were pretty much the same...great minds....


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 7, 2013)

I really like the whole look, the twine, the clean deli paper, even the typeface, nice job!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 7, 2013)

There's elegance in simplicity and the white label makes it look like a high-end product. It's absolutely stunning. I'm curious as to what is under the soap - care to post a pic or two? ;-)


----------



## ParkSoap (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks, everybody! 



melstan775 said:


> There's elegance in simplicity and the white label makes it look like a high-end product. It's absolutely stunning. I'm curious as to what is under the soap - care to post a pic or two? ;-)



Sure! Here's a shot of the chamomile calendula soap:


----------



## dcornett (Apr 16, 2013)

Love your packaging! So super neat, but boy that must be one big ole bar...at 6.5 oz...:smile:


----------



## christinak (Apr 17, 2013)

I love, love, love bakers twine


----------



## christinak (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm liking the common-name ingredients, too.  I have both on mine right now...


----------



## Koshka (Apr 17, 2013)

I love the packaging. So professional, yet so simple. May I ask ho​w long does it take to package one bar?


----------



## moonbeam (Apr 29, 2013)

I really love the look of it, very distinctive. Good for brand recognition!


----------



## drksoapcompany (Apr 29, 2013)

Very neat and professional - well done!


----------



## The Soap Lady (Apr 29, 2013)

ParkSoap said:


> I finally settled on packaging for my soap. I only plan to sell online at this point, so I'm OK with wrapping the whole bar. If I ever sell at farmers markets, I'd probably just set out a naked bar for see-n-sniff purposes. I really like the way this has turned out.
> 
> I wrapped with a sheet of dry waxed deli paper and tied with bakers twine (no tape or glue, the twine keeps it wrapped), then slid the paper labels under the twine. I want to avoid the use of any plastic or adhesives in my packaging, while still have a secure and pleasing package.




Congratulation on this green Packaging. Everything in this nice pack is recyclable. I love it.


----------



## ParkSoap (Apr 30, 2013)

Koshka said:


> I love the packaging. So professional, yet so simple. May I ask ho​w long does it take to package one bar?



Thanks! The deli paper is pre-cut and in an interflded pop-up box and I pre-cut a bunch of the twine. I print a sheet of 12 labels at a time (and I make 18" loaves, so I get 12 1.5" bars from each loaf), which I currently cut by hand, but I'll probably get a little paper cutter soon to make cleaner cuts.  Right now it takes maybe 30 seconds to wrap each bar. Not too bad. I put the twine down the set the deli paper on top of that, then set the bar down, fold the paper around it and pull up the twine and tie it off. Then I just slip the label under the twine.


----------



## ParkSoap (Apr 30, 2013)

dcornett said:


> Love your packaging! So super neat, but boy that must be one big ole bar...at 6.5 oz...:smile:



Thanks! Yep, it's a big bar. I wanted it to be a bit different and rustic and I think the size contributes to that. The cool thing is that if people want a smaller bar, they can easily slice it in half and get two "normal" sized bars. It's "choose your own adventure" soap.


----------



## elevenbees (Jan 11, 2019)

beauty


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 11, 2019)

elevenbees said:


> beauty


This post is over 6 years old.  I know you are new, please don't pull up old threads.  Generally the posters have not been here in quite some time.  You are welcome to start a new post if you have a question or providing information and linking to the original post for reference.   

Thank you!


----------



## elevenbees (Jan 11, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> This post is over 6 years old.  I know you are new, please don't pull up old threads.  Generally the posters have not been here in quite some time.  You are welcome to start a new post if you have a question or providing information and linking to the original post for reference.
> 
> Thank you!


oh dear - but learned a new word today about necroposting - a dead post - oh yum - so I shall continue lurking


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 11, 2019)

elevenbees said:


> oh dear - but learned a new word today about necroposting - a dead post - oh yum - so I shall continue lurking



You don’t have to lurk. Just start a new post or jump into a current one.


----------

